# How good are Nighthawks?



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

any idea how the nighthawk T3 shoots. I held it yesterday at the gun shop and man was that a sweet 1911. I understand it is more for CCW. I also saw and felt the springfield trp operator and FBI operator. Grip was a little bulkier that I had thought.

When it comes to high end 1911's i'm taking that Les baer is the most along with Wilson and Nighthawks?

How much of the price is fluff (name) vs. truly the Ferrari's of 1911?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Some of these guys been at it a long time and have a name that is well knowned. Some don't even do the work anymore. Your paying for the hand fitting no matter who's name is on it. Like anything else it may have their name on it but they have never seen it in their life. What they make is a good living.


----------

